# help with 300zx



## SkyDemonP38 (May 6, 2006)

hey, i just bought a 1985 300zx from my friend for 300 dollars,it is in good shape, but it over heats, we replaced the fan because it had a broken blade, what else could be making it overheat? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

does the radiator have a leak or the piping that goes along with that ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Replace the thermostat.. If that doesn't work, radiator is clogged.


----------



## nismo897seZ (May 19, 2006)

yeah more than likely it'll be the radiator but also check on the lower rad. hose that one usually gets nicely sucked in....not very good for a cooling system. but you might wanna invest in a simple low temp. thermostat as well. it'll run you about 6-7 bones


----------



## silverstreakin86 (May 31, 2006)

Im having th same problem is it normal to have steam come up through the shifter boot or is there another hose down there some where? i just went to autozone yesterday to pick up a new water pump and thermostat im hoping that one of those are the problem


----------

